# B-52 color



## Vicmeister (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi - I am modeling a 1/144 B-52 - modern era. They appear to be a darker grey in color - does anyone know a more exact color and any recommendations of the paint to use (hopefully available in spray cans)? Thanks


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Well, I was going to send you to the Revell website and their big database of model kit instructions...........but it appears to be gone now that revell USA has bought the farm. 

Try this..........

Detail & Scale Decal Sheet Review - Warbird Decals B-52 Stratofortress "Barksdale" Markings 1:72 Scale


For decals but if you scroll to the bottom and the PHOTOS section, the pic on the left enlarged shows ships from Louisiana and all dark gray and even has the federal color standard (FS#36081) of the exact color to look up elsewhere.

Like here.........

http://federalstandard595.com/?s=36081


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Have you tried googling the B-52???


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The question will be what year of the modern ear the OP wants to model.

Or I mispelled 52s


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The correct color is Gunship gray FS36118

https://www.amazon.com/Testor-Corp-...ocphy=9005677&hvtargid=pla-646436253778&psc=1


----------



## Vicmeister (Apr 10, 2019)

Thank you - this really helps.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

This link will take you to some images and videos of the BUFF in service. There you can see several different paint variants depending on service assignment.

https://www.af.mil/About-Us/Fact-Sheets/Display/Article/104465/b-52-stratofortress/


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

You might try here:
Aviation Archives

The fellow who runs the blog is an ex McDonald Douglas employee who collects space and aircraft material and makes it available to the public(free). He has a lot of paint information available as part of the documents he offers.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

You could always visit you local Air Force recruiting office and ask.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> This link will take you to some images and videos of the BUFF in service. There you can see several different paint variants depending on service assignment.
> 
> https://www.af.mil/About-Us/Fact-Sheets/Display/Article/104465/b-52-stratofortress/



There are no variations any more. All Buffs currently in service are overall Gunship Gray, FS 36118. So are the C-130s, C-17s, B-1s, B-2s, F-15Es, etc, etc. The Air Force as either lost its creativity, or got a really GREAT deal on Gunship Gray, FS 36115.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

swhite228 said:


> You might try here:
> Aviation Archives
> 
> The fellow who runs the blog is an ex McDonald Douglas employee who collects space and aircraft material and makes it available to the public(free). He has a lot of paint information available as part of the documents he offers.



No need. It's Gunship Gray, FS 36118.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

irishtrek said:


> You could always visit you local Air Force recruiting office and ask.



No need to bother him. It's Gunship Gray, FS 36118.
:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://s3.amazonaws.com/fineartofdecalsimages/CED72211.jpg


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

John P said:


> No need to bother him. It's Gunship Gray, FS 36118.
> :wave:


But, after a friendly chat and some forms filled out you might get a ride in one!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

But, for how long have they all been one color of Gunship Gray FS 36118? 

The OP never pointed out which one of the last 44 years of the modern era he is wanting to depict or the service application. I lived (1986-2002) between the West Coast appoarch and departure into and out of Barksdale and I can recall seeing mostly darker (more blue or gull grey) and a few lighter (grey/silver) versions. I have only ever seen the camo versions you show in your last link on the ground at Barksdale. And remember only one with a grey nose. It is almost incredulous to watch them come in on approach. Like a locomotive, their speed is deceptive and they just seem to float above the tree lines. Once they leave the ground in departure they are just gone. Where I live now, I can only see their unmistakable contrails.

:cheers2:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Vicmeister said:


> Hi - I am modeling a 1/144 B-52 - modern era. They appear to be a darker grey in color - does anyone know a more exact color and any recommendations of the paint to use (hopefully available in spray cans)? Thanks


Can you be more specific as to what you mean by 'modern era'??? 70s, 80s, 90s or more recent colors???


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Depending on where that tub has been stationed, the gray could fade.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

irishtrek said:


> Can you be more specific as to what you mean by 'modern era'??? 70s, 80s, 90s or more recent colors???



I think it's pretty clear when he says they appear to be a darker gray in color, that he's referring to the current scheme of overall _*GUNSHIP FRICKIN GRAY, FS FRICKIN 36118.*_


I mean jeez, people! I give up trying to help.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

March 31, 2017 :cheers2:






You already helped the OP and he thanked you. He can go on ignoring the rest of us....


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

John P said:


> I think it's pretty clear when he says they appear to be a darker gray in color, that he's referring to the current scheme of overall _*GUNSHIP FRICKIN GRAY, FS FRICKIN 36118.*_
> 
> 
> I mean jeez, people! I give up trying to help.


Failed to reread that part, me bad.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> March 31, 2017 :cheers2:
> 
> B-52 Mothership Taking off with X-43A/Pegasus Stack - YouTube
> 
> You already helped the OP and he thanked you. He can go on ignoring the rest of us....


That's oooold footage - NASA retired "Balls 8" in 2004.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I wonder if its Gunship Gray.....

I think it might be FS 36118.
But not sure.

You might want to ask a guy on here. Goes by JohnP.
He might know.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's just a guess.


:freak:


----------

